# Question on drop in filters for EOS R adapter



## motorhead9999 (Sep 29, 2019)

I do a lot of full spectrum infrared photography, which requires various filters to be used to get the desired images. I'm thinking very heavily about getting an EOS R as my next IR camera (as Sony, who I'm typically very happy with, have made things rather difficult for us IR users on their latest cameras).

One thing that has my attention is the adapter with drop in filters. Is it a specific drop in adapter that's unique to the EOS R system, or is it the same that's used on some of the other EOS camera lenses? Main reason is that it's unlikely that Canon will offer an IR drop in specifically, and I suspect I'd most likely need to use gelatin filters, so a drop in that lets me cut my own gelatin filters would be necessary, unless there's a drop in that lets me screw in a small size filter.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 29, 2019)

The EOS R adapter drop-in is not the same as the drop-in holder for the supertele lenses. So far, there is no gelatin holder nor screw-in filter holder for the RF adapter (only a CPL, vND and clear filters offered so far).


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 29, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> The EOS R adapter drop-in is not the same as the drop-in holder for the supertele lenses. So far, there is no gelatin holder nor screw-in filter holder for the RF adapter (only a CPL, vND and clear filters offered so far).



have you seen any third party filters yet? I remember reading something about an astronomy filter for light pollution to be introduced, but have no idea if it is out yet.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 29, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> have you seen any third party filters yet? I remember reading something about an astronomy filter for light pollution to be introduced, but have no idea if it is out yet.


I haven’t seen any yet.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 29, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> have you seen any third party filters yet? I remember reading something about an astronomy filter for light pollution to be introduced, but have no idea if it is out yet.



That one is an insert for the 'regular' EF-RF adapter, not of the filter adapter: kickstarter page.


----------

